# Rain, Rain



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

In Sarasota we had a little over a foot of rain Saturday and Sunday with another 3" today. I checked my new favorite spot this evening and the water is up over a foot where it should have been with serious outgoing runoff. There was absolutely zero sign of any activity; not even mullet or birds. 

I am wondering if the salinity level became too low and ran all my fish off?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Not sure of the make up of your "spot," but generally, all this rain run-off pushes fish that dislike freshwater, out to the outside where it can get some relief from fresh clean saltwater seawater on incoming tides. That means far outside flats and even out through the passes and out onto the beaches. That includes spotted sea trout and reds.

On the flip side, it takes only a few days to convert other species that are ok with freshwater. That includes snook, small tarpon, jacks and ladyfish. They'll recover quickly while the water changes over to brackish or even freshwater and then they'll push up inwards to spots that the water spills out or areas that channels and funnels flowing water to ambush small baitfish flowing out of those funnels, including creek mouths, rivers structure and falling trees, spillways, areas where creeks or river cuts come together and so on. Again, those areas will have tanned darker water or silty from the organics from the run-offs. I normally start with darker colors (avocado, olive, blacks, purples, dark greens, browns, new penny, etc.), especially on cloudy days like today and then when the sun is out and it get's bright outside, you could switch to colors like chartreuse, yellow or something with some gold flash in it.

For general fishing, that means slow bumping jigs with soft grubs with paddle tails on the bottom for deeper waters, jerk baits or subsurface lures that push some water or even topwater spooks, chugs or something that makes some surface noise. Remember, these fish are relying on other senses than just sight in darker water. They also need to be able the "feel" the lure in order to key in on it. Of course, the darker lure helps to contrast in the stained and dirty water.

For flies, that means weighted flies with sink lines for deeper water, weighted and/or bushy flies that push more than normal water for shallower waters, or gurglers and popper to make noise and entice a surface bite.

What worries me about these big run-offs in this area of West Central and SW FL is within about 2-3 weeks, we could see *red tide* blooms from it on the outside.

Ted


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Ted, great info; thanks. That "spot" is the one I mentioned to you a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

Yes, great info Ted, I'll start following everything you write if they are all nuggets of GOLD like that. I'm in NW Cape Coral/Matlacha and we got over 22 inches since Friday. I'm gonna venture out this weekend to see what's biting after all this rain. Probably have to venture to Pine Island Sound and the barrier islands.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Something you learn fishing the 'Glades where rainfall has a dramatic effect on this or that spot. Yes, all that freshwater moves the fish around - it also has a flushing effect so that once it quits flooding and reverts back to a more normal situation the fish will come roaring back to where you'd been finding them before out along the coast.... It's all part of the deal.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Not sure if people see this in their region or not, but where I fish, reds have a surprisingly high tolerance for fresh water. Never used to think that until I started finding them in areas of extremely low salinity/fresh.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

On the subject of salinity, Sandy Moret's last update noted that the salinity level in Florida Bay has been trending back down to a normal level. 

In theory this is good news for the sea grass and hence the fishery.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

EasternGlow said:


> Not sure if people see this in their region or not, but where I fish, reds have a surprisingly high tolerance for fresh water. Never used to think that until I started finding them in areas of extremely low salinity/fresh.


Up in the backwaters, I'm usually tasting the water in spots where I'm not quite sure what the salinity is. That lets me know for sure. You may think it's salt because you were there a couple of days ago and the freshwater was moving into an area after a rain and the reds happen to be caught in it, but have lock jaw due to it. Then several days later on a clear dry day after the freshwater gets flushed and the tide brings them back in (as Capt LeMay stated) and they start eating.

So my suggestion if you are not sure, get you a lil taste of the water to help you identify what is going on with the fish relative to the salinity levels and how they react to it.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

This is actually year round, not just in the summer where salinity changes in certain areas daily, or even hourly. I do taste the water and even test salinity sometimes with a hydrometer. I really believe that reds can tolerate and even thrive in areas of very low salinity, more so than people think.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Salt water density is higher so it is on the bottom with fresh water flowing over it in the Glades and some of our Texas rivers at normal flow rates. Tasting the surface is not a great indicator except in very shallow water. Red drum/flounder have been stocked in some freshwater Texas power plant reservoirs and they do ok. Big floods like we have here will wash what the fish feed on and the salt water out into the big bays and gulf.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes, I'm talking about very shallow water.


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

I was out yesterday and bait was plentiful in both Matlacha pass and Pine Island sound, despite the heavy rains from last weekend. I got fish near the open water and in the backcountry, the only red I caught was in the backcountry. Water was salty but looked almost like an amber beer when it was in my baitwell. Maybe that's how it always looks in a baitwell, I am not used to it since I'm mostly artificial.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

EasternGlow said:


> Yes, I'm talking about very shallow water.


Curious what region are you seeing these fish in?


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Glades


----------

